# Wie mache ich eine Fischsülze ?



## kamin (10. August 2007)

kann mir jemand helfen
zubereitung aus heimischen fischarten#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wie mache ich eine Fischsülze ?*

Zuerst Fischfond.
Guck hier>>>

Dann Fischfilet nehmen, in grätenfreie und mundgerechte Stücke zerlegen und in etwas Weiwein und Essig kurz andünsten, bis sie gar aber nicht übergart sind.

Falls Du auch Gemüse einlage haben willst, dieses putzen und in mundgrechte Stücke/Streifen schneiden und vor dem Fisch in de Weißweinessigmischung  dünsten.

Sowohl Fisch wie Gemüse erkalten lassen.

Für 1 Liter Fond brauchst je nach Jahreszeit und gewünschter Shnittfestigkeit (Sülze in einer Form zum stürzen und aufschneiden mehr als eine Tellersülze) zwischen 10 und 15 Blatt Gelatine.

Diese kaltem!! Wasser einweichen (ca. eine Viertelstunde). Derweil dem Fischfond die Weiwein/Essig - Mischun vom Gemüse/Fischdünsten zugeben und gegebenefalls mit noch etwas Essig zum gewünschten Säuregrad und Salz und Pfeffer als Gewürz abschmecken. Bitte kräftig abschmecken, sowohl Säure wie Salz "lassen nach" beim erkalten.

Dann vom Herd nehmen und die ausgedrückten Gelatineblätter unterrühren.

Tellersülze:
Die Zutaten (Fischwürfel, Gemüse, evtl. Kräuter) dekorativ im Teller verteilen und den Gelatinefischfond darübergeben, so dass alle Einlagen bedeckt sind.

Über Nacht kalt stellen, am nächsten Tag servierfertig.

Sülze zum stürzen und aufschneiden:
Eine Schicht Gelatinefond in eine geeignete Form geben (ca. 1 cm hoch) und im Kühlschrank gelieren lassen.

Darauf dann eine Schicht Einlage (Fisch, Gemüse, Kräuter), diese wieder mit dem Gelatinefond übergießen und m Kühlschrank anzeiehn lassen, dann wieder die ncähste Schicht Einlage etc., bis die gewünschte Höhe in der Form erreicht ist. Auch hier wieder muß die abschließende Schicht aus Gelatinefond die Einlagen komplett bedecken.

Über Nacht im Kühlschrank gut durchkühlen lassen.

Dann die Form kurz!!! in einen Topf mit heißem Wasser halten, so löst sich die Gelatine und man kann den Inhalt aufeinen Teller, Platte o. ä. stürzen. Nochmal kaltstellen, danach kann man von der Sülze Scheiben schneiden und servieren.


----------



## kamin (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wie mache ich eine Fischsülze ?*

ich danke für die schnelle beantwortung ich denke damit
komme ich weiter 
die beigaben wie gurke,möhre usw. wird ja ausbaufähig sein
danke
Frank Rathmann


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Wie mache ich eine Fischsülze ?*



> die beigaben wie gurke,möhre usw. wird ja ausbaufähig sein


Logo, da kann man viel machen.

Ich persönlich mag es beim Fisch z. B. gerne mit etwas Fenchelstreifen.
Ebensogut kann man auch angedünstete und erkaltete Pilze nehmen.

Oder Streifen von rotem Paprika.

oder, oder, oder....
Da sind Geschmack und Ideenreichtum (fast) keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------

